# Who Wants to Help Build My Stealth Box?



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

OK so I'm setting up a new Stealth grow bow, my first was with a pc case and it was successful even though i had to get rid of it early before plants could get big. For my next grow box i want to use a speaker box i have that is no longer in use.

A lil info: I cant smoke  for awhile but i like making stealth boxes cause it passes the time and even though i cant smoke my product i like seeing the plant growth process.

Now i just started on my box today but instead of winging it and just building something like i usually do i want to get expert and non-expert help on how and what i should do to get the full potential i can out of this speaker. the speaker is about 2.5 feet tall, 1.5 feet wide and probably just less than a foot in depth inside box. pics will be at bottom. the box wont be in use till after May so that gives me alot of time to do alot of work i dont plan on rushing this one like my last i want to be able to use this one for years to come for its stealth.



ok so top things I'm looking for:
-best way to ventilate
-the best way to wire ( I don't want a bunch of wires just a couple like 2)
help with everything else would be greatly appreciated like how i should do the door which Velcros on. and anything else that you could think of i want this to be the best grow box i ever made that would make me very proud i will upload pics as you give me ideas and updates on the box.

Please help and thanks so much.


----------



## rasvial (Apr 12, 2011)

Well you're looking at a very short grow vertically- for that reason you're going to want to do everything you can to conserve space, ruling out any HID's or large CFLs.

Is it okay with your stealth concerns to have fans out the back side? If so what I recommend for your box:
2 computer fans mounted into the back side- an exhaust one up high, and a circulation fan low.
Given the limited space, I'd try to find or construct a container about 6" deep that fills the footprint of the speakerbox.
Use mylar, tin foil, flat white paint to make the inside reflective.

And for lighting- a 2x3 or 2x4 23w CFL grid seems like your best bet in your constraints. I'd recommend rigging something up after a trip to Home Depot- just try to minimize vertical space consumed always, so horizontal bulb layouts are a good idea.

Anything questions just ask. You're working in a very cramped space but you could make maybe an eighth in there if you're clever.


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah back fans are okay, i just want it so when you look at it head on you cant tell what it actually is. But do you know a way to wire multiple fans together so less wires are shown? yeah a 6inch container at the bottom sounds great i really didnt even think about that thanks. yeah for reflectors do you think just like a car windshield reflector would be okay? i used on in my pc stealth and it worked good. what would you recommend that works best. and i get what your saying about the lights but whats does 2x3 or 2x4 mean like do you have a pic you can show me. (i work best with visuals) and supplies wont be a problem since i work at a home improvement store wont say which one but its between Home Depot and Lowe's.

Thanks alot for the info man I love it when people help the newb growers out hahaha


----------



## rasvial (Apr 12, 2011)

ToHighSamurai said:


> yeah back fans are okay, i just want it so when you look at it head on you cant tell what it actually is. But do you know a way to wire multiple fans together so less wires are shown? yeah a 6inch container at the bottom sounds great i really didnt even think about that thanks. yeah for reflectors do you think just like a car windshield reflector would be okay? i used on in my pc stealth and it worked good. what would you recommend that works best. and i get what your saying about the lights but whats does 2x3 or 2x4 mean like do you have a pic you can show me. (i work best with visuals) and supplies wont be a problem since i work at a home improvement store wont say which one but its between Home Depot and Lowe's.
> 
> Thanks alot for the info man I love it when people help the newb growers out hahaha


Mk lots to respond to I'll try to hit it all.
Fans- look around the forums a bit, there's lots out there but basically, get a power adapter and wire the negative to the two fan's negative wires, and the positive to the two fan's positive wires.

Note about that container I should've mentioned- make sure you have a way to drain it.

If its one of those silvery plasticy reflector things I'm thinking of, that material is probably great for reflectance.

When I gave those 2x3or4 dimensions I meant the dimensions of an array of those bulbs. Basically at the top, have two rows of 3 or 4 bulbs running across the width of the box. If you look around some DIY CFL threads in the grow room section, you'll probably see some of these arrangements. Basically its necessary because single cfl bulbs arent significant enough to grow a plant, but bigger cfl bulbs arent really feasable (bigger like say, 600w hid lighting). So in order to pack in the light you have to put lots of bulbs in there, laying them out in a grid just helps you fit a lot in a smaller space.
Additionally if you're feeling spiffy you could put some midway down the sides as well to assist mid/lower plant growth.


----------



## beastcore (Apr 13, 2011)

chiming in on the door issue i say just leave the Velcro adding any hinges or anything else would only draw attention to it .plus velcro is cheap enough to replace when neccessary and should be strong enough to support the "door" with some panda plastic over the inside or even just some card board to help with light leakage out the front. if it's an issue


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 13, 2011)

rasvial- i get what your saying on most stuff but i got a couple questions...what should i use to drain my container? should i drill holes in bottom and put like a tray below it. I now get the lights but what i might do is do the grid at the top and put some others down below until the plant grows taller then i will take out the bottom ones.

Bestcore- yeah i migh just stick with the velcro but thanks on the tips to stop light leakage thats a problem i did have.


----------



## redeye75 (Apr 13, 2011)

dont use lower bulbs just put something under your bin to put it up to the lights and lower it as it grows. Orca grow film will not let any light pass through.. even my 400w hps does not show through at all... single layer at that


----------



## beastcore (Apr 13, 2011)

you're welcome, a tip on the lighting situation, you gotta figure out which would be easier for you. moving the lights or moving your container but could be simple though if you're doing hydro (seams like you are from some statements made) you might not want to be constantly moving your container. best bet is to construct a movable "table" for your lights, attach a piece of string, thread or what ever so that you can easily make daily adjustment, sort of like these


View attachment 1549274

all simple but very effective and easy to maneuver. let me know if this helps. i believe stealth is my calling lol


----------



## beastcore (Apr 13, 2011)

oh and i have some tips for the wiring thing as well if needed or interested - cheers


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 14, 2011)

Redeye- thanks man ill have to invest some when i get paid. and putting the pot higher wouldnt be a problem with my bottom intake fan right?

Beastcore- ok i know how im going to wire my fans so that its just one plug but do you know how i can do that with lights. some forums i read talk about three wire but the light sockets ive been looking at have just a white and black one and others also talk about a ground wire can you expand on that for me it confuses me cause i didnt have that with my last grow box. but i heard if you dont have a ground wire you can burn down your house, is this true? if so how can i prevent tat and get one cause my lights only have two wires not three.


----------



## sittin (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about wiring the light. Your live in USA right? If so you have everything you need unlike Australia lol. Buy a 4 adapter, then 4 plugs that turn into light sockets( sorry don't know there name they don't see them here) and 4 socket splitter. Just cut a hole out the back and poke the power cord for the 4 adapter and plug into the wall.


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah i was using 6 socket power strip but its not long enough for my next project i need he cord stealth and i know ow i want to run it. so power strip isnt long enough and i kind like the first pic that redeye posted but i dont get how to make one.


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 15, 2011)

would it be possible to cut my power stip near end male part and cut a extension cord 2 feet long with the male part still attached and connect those wires like i do my fans or is that calling for a fire. i got electrical tape and end caps for the wires im connecting.


----------



## rasvial (Apr 16, 2011)

ToHighSamurai said:


> rasvial- i get what your saying on most stuff but i got a couple questions...what should i use to drain my container? should i drill holes in bottom and put like a tray below it. I now get the lights but what i might do is do the grid at the top and put some others down below until the plant grows taller then i will take out the bottom ones.
> 
> About the draining- I'd drill a hole, put a tray, or run a hose, whatever can work in your configuration. Basic garden pots do the exact same thing- hole in the bottom and a tray to collect the runoff.
> 
> About the lights- I recommend what the other guys have been saying. Just try to make your lighting fixture moveable if you want, that'll fix that problem. Otherwise, you wouldnt need to take out lower lights regardless- they'd help penetrate lower into your plants since CFL's have penetration issues. Just be sure to try to block upwards shooting light (you dont want to illuminate the bottoms of leaves).


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 17, 2011)

ok i get what your saying that why im trying to make my power strip longer what do you think about what i said my last post about the extension cord and power strip? would that be safe.


----------



## rasvial (Apr 17, 2011)

as unkosher as it is to say not to worry about electrical safety.. given the total power consumption of a lighting unit like that, I wouldn't worry tooo too much about it


----------



## beastcore (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, with the three wire thing they are talking about the black(hot)the white(neutral) and the bare copper and or green(the ground wire). Now the ground wire is neccesarily needed in this set cuz its whole purpose is to do away with extra power ie a circuit overload.but since you're working in such a small area there should be no way for this to happen less say you drop a line in your tank(knock on wood) best way to get rid of problems like that are to get some gfci sockets . These automatically cut the circuits at the start of a surge but once again you shouldn't need it. Hope this helps


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 17, 2011)

well i was at my job today and i went and had a long conversation with the guy in the electrical department and he adviced me advised me against it he said it would probably work for a good month but after a few months it would weaken and probably catch fire. we told me alot of stuff that i cant really remember about combining the extension to the power strip and it being diffrent powers that it would catch fire and overload my power so im just getting a power strip thats short enough to go on to top of box with a 6foot cord.

what i want to do is get screws and screw in to top so when plants tall enough i can just slip on to screws but while they are small im getting string to tie around power strip and screws on top so i can raise and lower the lights like what beastcore said. what do you think?

View attachment 1555379 
(im doing this with six 23watt cfls and i will be raising and lowering with string)


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 17, 2011)

oh yeah and does anyone know how to upload profile pictures i got albums but cant get an actual picture for myself


----------



## beastcore (Apr 18, 2011)

Well about that extension cord mess it really all depends on the "grade" of wire or cord you're using.(Grade =thickness) it would be pretty dangerous to couple a power strip(3 wires usually) with a regular old extension cord(2 wires) but it should be safe enough to use let say the construction extension cords(orange extension cords) or one of the same grade which luckily come 8ft and pre cut at home depot for about ten bucks. Like it's been said the amount of power you're gonna be pulling in there won't compare to a desktop cpu so you should be fine not to dismiss the words of an established professional by any means but make your own decisions and best judgement and everything should be fine  and if you need any electrical "inspiration" come by my build and check out how I'm wiring up my box if you have any question about anything or would like to duplicate some things I'll help you out as best I can - cheers


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 18, 2011)

alright thanks beastcore i think imma stick with a normal power strip with a longer cord it gots what i need.


this is what i got so far i got one computer fan connected to a short wire from walkie talkie charger then the other half of wire iis connected to a xbox 360 fan that has for wires red and brown positive and black and blue negative and then all those wires at bottom are wrappped 3 each (wire connecting top+one wire from left fan+one wire from right fan) then connected to those wires is the end plug. so what do you think? good? safe?


----------



## beastcore (Apr 18, 2011)

* well generally speaking you'd only want one fan per power adapter for various reason one is power optimization (getting the most out of the wattage) another is because the more connections created to the same source the more risk envolved. now that not to say that it wouldn't work or be safe to the contrary there are multiple ways this has been done to date one example is power boxes for desktops

*View attachment 1557401*

I guess in short what i'm trying to say is, yes it will work and yes it can be safe is your way safe, yes (well as safe as it can be) the only thing i would change if possible would be to wire all three to the same point directly meaning all hots to each other and all neutrals to each other, wire nut and tape other than that Good job dude.




*​


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright thanks man I think I get what your saying about the wiring but not quite sure don't u have all three wired to the same point? And the only reason I'm trying this way is so I only have two wires coming out of my box for optimum stealthness Haha


----------



## rasvial (Apr 19, 2011)

The wiring is fine, putting them in series over a walkie talkie charger is pretty much how chained power supplies in computers work (which is where the xbox 360 fan came from too for all practical purposes).

Then again my room's wiring isnt the best, but it works- the only cable coming out is one 8-gauge extension chord (8 is big btw- almost a full fuse's load gets carried over it, it needed to be substantial).


----------



## beastcore (Apr 25, 2011)

as rasvial and i stated you're fine and broken down in to it's simplest yes my wiring is also in a series though i prefer to refer to it as a continuation of a circuit


----------



## mr. torn (Apr 26, 2011)

now you gotta start think fans all that light in that little space is gunna put off some heat. looks like its comin nice


----------



## ToHighSamurai (Jun 27, 2011)

hey guys so after procrastinating for the longest time and work and finishing school i finally finished the box so tell me what you tink i even already started growing


I dont know if you can see the picture but in my box i have one outake fan its the top one and a dual intake fan below it, i also have another intake fan on the side it has a tunnel inside that spins and spits out air at top on the side where air goes in i put a pvc pipe that runs out side the side of the box to get new air in. i have 3 6500k cfl's, a temperature and humidity guage, and a cup of water to raise humidity

View attachment 1666769


----------



## zlock (Aug 8, 2011)

How are things growing?


----------

